# Nuisance Wildlife Control permit



## Fork Horn (Dec 28, 2014)

Can someone explain the process of obtaining a nuisance wildlife control permit and what this allows you to do?  I'm interested in trapping on land owned by others and charging them a fee for removing the animals.  Is this what I need?  Thanks.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 28, 2014)

All you need for that, if you're trapping within trapping season, according to a local dnr officer I talked to is a commercial trapping license. For that you just send in your application and $30


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2014)

sportsman94 said:


> All you need for that, if you're trapping within trapping season, according to a local dnr officer I talked to is a commercial trapping license. For that you just send in your application and $30



if you are charging a fee for your services you have to have a nuisance wildlife control licnese also


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2014)

Fork Horn said:


> Can someone explain the process of obtaining a nuisance wildlife control permit and what this allows you to do?  I'm interested in trapping on land owned by others and charging them a fee for removing the animals.  Is this what I need?  Thanks.



http://gadnrle.org/sites/uploads/le/pdf/Special-Permits/Nuisance_Wildlife_Control_Application.pdf



http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...cial_permits/WildlifeControlPermitWebInfo.pdf

if you have any more questions call the special permit office on the information linked above. 


T


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not going against you throwback because that is what I thought since I started. But in one of the areas I trap, I had 2 game wardens specifically tell me that the commercial license means you can charge for your services. Guess when in that area I can charge but outside of it I can't


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Dec 28, 2014)

All that the nuisance permit allows you to do is trap outside of the regular season. You can charge a fee with both a commercial trapping license and a nuisance permit.


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ol' Gobblero said:


> All that the nuisance permit allows you to do is trap outside of the regular season. You can charge a fee with both a commercial trapping license and a nuisance permit.



Wrong! Call the special permits office and they will clarify it for you. Its bad when certain law enforcement officers don't know the laws they are hired to enforce. Here's the number, ask for Jamie, 770-761-3044. I'll get the official code for you later.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure what is wrong with that statement? I work for DNR Game MGT, not Law Enforcement. Just verified the purpose of the nuisance permit with Special Permits a month ago because of some questions asked to me at work.


----------



## joshsanders (Dec 29, 2014)

Throwback I think your the one wrong on this one, I've had game wardens tell me the same thing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2014)

joshsanders said:


> Throwback I think your the one wrong on this one, I've had game wardens tell me the same thing.



I may be wrong but I'm going on the last info given.

The way I read the original post he's going to be doing "nuisance" work also though

I've sent an email up will advise 



T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2014)

buckdog1 said:


> Wrong! Call the special permits office and they will clarify it for you. Its bad when certain law enforcement officers don't know the laws they are hired to enforce. Here's the number, ask for Jamie, 770-761-3044. I'll get the official code for you later.



I agree with you in principle but The law book is 800+ pages long it's not possible to know everything



T


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ol' Gobblero said:


> Not sure what is wrong with that statement? I work for DNR Game MGT, not Law Enforcement. Just verified the purpose of the nuisance permit with Special Permits a month ago because of some questions asked to me at work.



You can't charge a fee if you only have a trapping license.  You must have a nuisance license to legally charge a fee.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 29, 2014)

I would like to see the Georgia code on that Buckdog, as I have also been told by a warden that it is legal to trap and charge a fee for trapping yotes.  Now if I was removing bats from your attic, I can see needing a nuisance license.  I guess if the warden in your area thinks its ok, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Dec 29, 2014)

buckdog1 said:


> You can't charge a fee if you only have a trapping license.  You must have a nuisance license to legally charge a fee.



Then why is it a commercial license? It allows you to charge a fee and sell furs.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2014)

ok heres the deal. you can trap and charge them with just a commercial trapping license as long as all other laws and regulations are adhered to. this includes species, methods and dates. 

the nuisance wildlife permit allows you to trap, transport, release/kill wildlife where such action is otherwise prohibited by law or regulation (such as trapping foxes/skunks out of normal trapping season) 

that is the latest guidance. Lets just say it differs from guidance in the past which is why I posted what I did in post #3 (which i will leave up there to show I will admit when I am wrong) and leave it at that. 





T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2014)

ill never live this one down. 

T


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> ok heres the deal. you can trap and charge them with just a commercial trapping license as long as all other laws and regulations are adhered to. this includes species, methods and dates.
> 
> the nuisance wildlife permit allows you to trap, transport, release/kill wildlife where such action is otherwise prohibited by law or regulation (such as trapping foxes/skunks out of normal trapping season)
> 
> ...



Where did this info come from? I just spoke with the special permits office and was told the same thing I've been told for the last 8 years, you must have a nuisance license to charge a fee?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ol' Gobblero said:


> Then why is it a commercial license? It allows you to charge a fee and sell furs.


That makes perfect sense . Kind of like the definition of "commercial". Has to do with commerce.


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> That makes perfect sense . Kind of like the definition of "commercial". Has to do with commerce.


The commerce would be the selling of legally taken fur!


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> ill never live this one down.
> 
> T



Wait a minute. I thought you knew everything!


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess our laws just depend on who you talk to. Do it as long as the Leo you deal with says it's ok


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2014)

§ 27-3-60.  Required commercial trapping license


   (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to engage in business as a trapper unless that person or his agent has a current valid commercial trapping license issued by the department, as provided in Code Section 27-2-23.

(b) A landowner or a member of his immediate family desiring to trap on the landowner's private property may obtain a license for such purpose annually from the department at no charge.

(c) Any person violating any provision of this Code section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 29, 2014)

Seems to me that "business as a trapper" would include charging a fee for a service as well as selling pelts.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 29, 2014)

I am a biologist and NWCO in Ga. (Look me up, i'm on the list)

I've been told a thousand times by the Special Permit Unit that a nuisance permit is required to charge a fee for work done. A commercial trapping permit does not allow a trapper to charge for nuisance work. There's special regulations and supervision given for permit holders such as myself. We must keep record of all animals trapped and their disposition.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Dec 29, 2014)

The issue is the difference between nuisance work and commercial trapping.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Ol Gobblero hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2014)

look out we got a 2 page thread going in the trapping forum! 




T


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> look out we got a 2 page thread going in the trapping forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get finger cramps


----------



## mr otter (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess this is what trappers do when it's raining.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 29, 2014)

Ol' Gobblero said:


> The issue is the difference between nuisance work and commercial trapping.



A commercial trappers license only allows for you to trap on property that is not owned by an immediate relative and allows the sale of fur, hides, etc...

Does it allow anything more?


----------



## joshsanders (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, it allows you to charge for your services during trapping season.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 29, 2014)

joshsanders said:


> Yes, it allows you to charge for your services during trapping season.



Where is this in writing?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2014)

Heres another question. With just a normal trapping lic. Can I sell dead coyotes or bobcats on the internet?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

buckdog1 said:


> The commerce would be the selling of legally taken fur!


Commerce is also selling one's time to trap, consult etc. which is taxable income. If I got a nuisance problem and I don't know how to trap but I get a nuisance license for my place, I would hire a trapper to show me where and how to set such traps. I am paying for services. That is commerce. I have no intention of selling armadillo- possum hides and he does not set the traps. I do.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Dec 29, 2014)

It is not in writing. It is also not in writing that you cannot charge. I just reviewed the entire OCGA section on trapping and it never mentions the lawfulness of charging or not charging a fee. Will the people that disagree please show me the OCGA code that says you cannot charge?


----------

